# BMW to outsource 4 cylinder gasoline engine production



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/bmw-moves-engine-production-britain-170711829.html



FRANKFURT (Reuters) - BMW on Wednesday said it will retool its German factories to build electric cars and components and shift manufacturing of combustion engines to plants in Austria and England as part of a broader shift toward low-emission cars. .....
BMW's Munich plant, which currently makes four, six, eight and twelve cylinder combustion engines, will be retooled with a 400 million euro investment until 2026, to make next-generation electric vehicles, the carmaker said.
BMW said production of eight and twelve cylinder engines will move from Munich to Hams Hall in England, and other engines will be made in Steyr, in Austria.


----------

